# Guns not to Blame



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A Connecticut Superior Court judge today decided in favor of the Remington Outdoor companies, Camfour Holding and Riverview Sales and struck the amended case brought by some families of the victims in the Sandy Hook School tragedy based on allegations of negligent entrustment.
In the decision, the judge said that the plaintiffs' allegations did not meet the narrow exception for "negligent entrustment" allowed in the Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act (PLCAA) nor did it meet this standard under Connecticut law.
"The court ruled as it should in this case," said NSSF Senior Vice President and General Counsel Larry Keane. "We are again reminded of the bulwark that the PLCAA provides the industry against unreasonable litigation of this type even as Presidential candidate Hillary Clinton has repeatedly called for its repeal."
You can read the 54-page decision at

http://www.nssf.org/share/PDF/SOTO_v_Bushmaster_Order_Granting_Motion_to_Strike.pdf


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good news Thanks for posting it Glen.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

seems pretty simple to me. if I sold someone a truck and they left my house and drove it through a school .I would not be liable. so why should it be any different for guns? the only answer that comes to my mind is because we live in a society made up predominantly of moronic individuals.
the only thing that even surprises me is that the court ruled with reason.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The complaint states that civilians are unfit to operate AR15s, and based on that gem of wisdom, concludes that they shouldn't be sold to the public.

Wonder how much the lawyers pocketed with this faulty attack by sucking the complainants down that road.

Lawyers win no matter the result. On the other hand, defendants lose the same way. Wish we had "losers pay", because that would take some of the frivolous claims off the table.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

its about time Someone gets it Right!!


----------

